# How scary is the road to Competa?!



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We are considering staying in Competa. We have been there before and remember it being a lovely place but we also vaguely remember if being a slightly hair-raising car journey there!!!
However, we have been to many places like this so I'm not sure whether we are remembering the correct place and the correct road so can someone tell me whether the road is long and winding and how long it actually takes to get there from the coast? 
I don't drive and my Husband isn't a very confident driver on such roads so we want to know we can come and go from Competa and relative ease each day!!!


----------



## wencol (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi. Did you ever get a response to that question. I went up it some years ago got so scared we never reached Competa. Have you been there now.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

emjeast said:


> We are considering staying in Competa. We have been there before and remember it being a lovely place but we also vaguely remember if being a slightly hair-raising car journey there!!!
> However, we have been to many places like this so I'm not sure whether we are remembering the correct place and the correct road so can someone tell me whether the road is long and winding and how long it actually takes to get there from the coast?
> I don't drive and my Husband isn't a very confident driver on such roads so we want to know we can come and go from Competa and relative ease each day!!!


Which road are you referring to, the road to Nerja or the road to Algarobbo, or the road I take which is to Velez-Malaga. I don't particularly like any of them. The road to Nerja is the shortest route, but I wouldn't like to travel on that road at night. The road to Algarobbo is the busiest, but a few scary bends as Competa is quite a way up from the coast.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I think the road to Torrox may be quicker than Nerja, but still no better!


----------



## Blake_n_Leo (Mar 12, 2014)

We have been lving in Competa 3 weeks. we have a RHD car It is totally fine! as long as you can drive and are not a nervous driver. first time driving up you may raise a few eyebrows. and at nght. but its fine you soon get used to it. 

Blake


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My OH gets car sick on that road although I don't have any problems with it. Now, most of the bends have crash barriers but when we first did it there were none and the road was quite hairy!!! It is absolutely fine now imo.


----------

